# Motor rebuild f13/64



## Sprintcar fan (Jan 4, 2021)

Getting ready to do a rebuild on the motor. I thought since she has 77k things are going to start going south. Here is where I need suggestions on rods,pistons,cams,valves,etc and why I’m at it I’m going to replace the alt,water pump,oil pump,fuel pump,etc. I have close to 15k to spend on this project. I want to do more of a performance motor and hopefully get 650 hp and 650 tq. I built many sprintcar motors and some of them reaching 50k price tag. I have an idea what I want to use but there are so many variations on cams and manufacturers that will make your head spin for a week. I’m also going to replace the down pipes and the headers as well. Here comes the last tricky part. I’m going to replace the exhaust and I listen to an out 20 different exhaust and I’m sure there are 20 more lol. I’m looking for a deep tone like the corvette has. I want to do more of the American sound instead of that respy sound. I’m only going to be driving this on the weekends so I want some meanest to it like the sound of the corsa exhaust. I hope I can get some feedback thanks for the help


----------

